# Texas Tripe



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

I have placed our first order for Green Tripe. Can anyone suggest things I should NOT buy from Texas Tripe? 

I also would love to hear what some of you buy from them on a regular basis.

Thank You


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I buy the green tripe, the Wolf Run, and the All Star Bully Blend.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks! I see you are in Moore too !!

I looked at the Texas Tripe website and it names different cities and the date of delivery...they do bring it to the address I requested, right? Or do I go pick it up somewhere? (might be a dumb question lol)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is the Texas Tripe delivery schedule

I've always picked up my order in the Walmart parking lot in Norman (west side). It's the 2nd Tueday of the month, and generally somewhere around 6-7 pm. The delivery guy puts his location, and ETA of the delivery locations on Twitter. 

I have no idea if Texas Tripe ships.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Well, i ordered from them today and I live in WA state. They listed my home address as the delivery address. LOL I cannot get to any of those pick-up locations. I thought I would give them a try. I am waiting for greentripe.com to call me back as they only take phone orders.

i thought I would try two places to see which i would like best. Greentripe.com is out of San Jose, CA.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My dogs are crazy for the Texas Tripe products. I mix the green tripe with kibble all the time (and sometimes I pour goats milk on their kibble, like it's cereal, lol).


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

I am SOOO glad I asked. I would've been sitting here waiting. lol

Thank you!!


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Diane, where are you buying goats milk?

I have been giving the dogs a couple tbsp. of plain whole-milk yogurt...mainly for Justice's chronic ear infections. What are the goats milk benefits?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I started buying raw goats milk when Sage got sick. It was one of the few things that she would consistently eat. It has probiotics and enzymes. I've continued to give it a couple of times a week to my other 2 GSDs. They really like it. I buy the Answers Addition goat milk from Mann's Best Friend in OKC on 104th and S. Penn. Here's an article from Dog's Naturally about goat milk: Goat Milk for Dogs


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks Diane...I appreciate the article. I forgot about Mann's Best Friend, I haven't been there in years. 

I might switch from the yogurt to the goat's milk.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think the goats milk is a better choice. Of course my dogs won't eat yogurt, so there you go! I love the people at Mann's Best Friend.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

My dogs LOVE yogurt! They eat it right off the spoon. They also eat organic coconut oil off of the spoon. As of late, Kearny (the youngest) has decided she doesn't want to eat the egg shells (lil' brat) so I have mixed them into yogurt and banana.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I buy Texas Tripe products regularly. When I switched to raw I used their products first and then branched out. I mainly feed whole prey model raw now instead of grinds, but I do keep some boneless beef/organ mix on hand for convenience. I also use their tripe. I have probably fed all of their mixes at one point and never had any issues. It's a good quality product at a reasonable price, and Roger is a very nice guy.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

osito23 said:


> I buy Texas Tripe products regularly. When I switched to raw I used their products first and then branched out. I mainly feed whole prey model raw now instead of grinds, but I do keep some boneless beef/organ mix on hand for convenience. I also use their tripe. I have probably fed all of their mixes at one point and never had any issues. It's a good quality product at a reasonable price, and Roger is a very nice guy.


 Thanks for the info. I am going to go back on their site and order a few more things. Have a great day! :laugh:


----------

